# Decisions, decisions...which layer chickens to raise?



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay, I realize the merits of various chicken breeds has been discussed quite a bit here, but I have some specific questions that I'm seeking answers to.

1. What is the typical egg size laid by a typical Bantam hen, once she reaches prime laying age? Storey's guide lists several standard sizes: Peewee, small, medium large, extra large and jumbo. Which of these standard sizes do bantams typically lay?

2. How do the feed-to-dozen-eggs ratios of bantams, production layer hybrids, and dual purpose heritage breeds compare?

3. I have a three member household, and live in a suburb where the city ordinances limit the number of adult hens to three, with no cocks allowed. Which breed(s) or hybrid hens would you recommend to supply sufficient eggs for eating, while minimizing feed costs yet keeping the hens healthy, and why? Since I cannot keep a cock, breeding is not at issue.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Locutus said:


> 1. What is the typical egg size laid by a typical Bantam hen, once she reaches prime laying age? Storey's guide lists several standard sizes: Peewee, small, medium large, extra large and jumbo. Which of these standard sizes do bantams typically lay?


A bantam egg is very small and it will take about three to make one normal sized chicken egg.



Locutus said:


> 2. How do the feed-to-dozen-eggs ratios of bantams, production layer hybrids, and dual purpose heritage breeds compare?


This is an "apples to oranges to kumquats" comparison based on many many factors, I would suggest www.backyardchickens.com for info



Locutus said:


> 3. I have a three member household, and live in a suburb where the city ordinances limit the number of adult hens to three, with no cocks allowed. Which breed(s) or hybrid hens would you recommend to supply sufficient eggs for eating, while minimizing feed costs yet keeping the hens healthy, and why?


sorry, 3 birds is just not sustainable, and it's more than likely intentional :gaah: ... with only 3 hens you probably want Black Rock Hybrids (330+ eggs/year) or similar (I have primarily Orpington hens for eggs and meat)

my advice is: move to an area with fewer restrictions, break the law, work to get the law changed, or find a loophole (petting zoo? educational exhibit? bird sanctuary? :dunno: )

here's a chart
http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html#w


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Blob.
That's a great chart. Couldn't find Black Rocks on it though. Is that a strain of Plymouth Rocks?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Locutus said:


> Thanks, Blob.
> That's a great chart. Couldn't find Black Rocks on it though. Is that a strain of Plymouth Rocks?


It's a hybrid strain of Rhode Island Red Cock / Barred Plymouth Rock Hen started in the early 1970s. Black Rocks will lay around 300 brown eggs in their first year and unlike some high production hybrids that lay more eggs in their first year, maintain good shell quality throughout their lives. These hens have been a very popular hybrid for smallholders and organic farms over the last 30 years since they are good foragers, have dense feathering to protect them from the elements and have a good strong immune system. Black Rock Chicks and Pullets can be bought around the country but do check you are buying from an approved distributor. Black Rock chicks are all hatched at Crosslee Poultry Farm and sold on to distributors as day old chicks where they grow them on to Point-of-Lay to sell.

I still prefer my Orpingtons, their size & temperament are the deciding factors for me. :dunno:


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks again Blob. That's good intel. I'll seriously consider the Black rocks. Do they lay large eggs? Are they efficient feeders? I'll probably be feeding them mostly commercial feed, garden waste and kitchen scraps since I have no pasture but a small lawn. So feeding efficiency is an important factor for me.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If you can't find black rocks look for Isa browns or Black Sex links. They all lay very well.. and if you check out chicken forums there are, quite frankly, hundreds of thousands of threads on food to egg ratios.. 
personally, that is way to much work for 3 damn chickens.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

In NW Florida, Rhode Island Reds are the birds for me... Do not like Bantams... Your area of the country should also be a factor, some chickens can handle cold better than others, and some can handle heat, just depends on where you live... Also talk with people in your part of the country, that will be your best bet...

Have you ever considered Quail?


----------

